# New display technology for this summer



## Denis Pagé (Apr 15, 2008)

This look promising!


----------



## Braders (Apr 15, 2008)

Indeed.

Need to see some reviews from some gurus first.

Might hold off my NEC269' purchase...mmmm


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 18, 2008)

I saw the demo for the HP DreamColor display at NAB earlier this week. Looks very cool.
I spoke with one of the techs after the demo regarding pricing. He said nothing official but the 24" model - 192'x1'8' will run about $2,4''.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Apr 19, 2008)

SiriusDoggy said:


> He said nothing official but the 24" model - 192'x1'8' will run about $2,4''.



Perfect. That will definitely keep me from getting one.


----------



## Braders (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, i'm out at that price


----------



## SiriusDoggy (Apr 19, 2008)

You guys have to realize that this monitor is being marketed to the broadcast HD Video industry that is looking for high-end LCD monitors to replace the older CRT reference monitors.
If you compare it to what Panasonic and Sony is offering,... it's a steal

http://catalog2.panasonic.com/webap...d=97137&catGroupId=14625&surfModel=BT-LH26''W

http://bssc.sel.sony.com/BroadcastandBusiness/DisplayModel?m='&p=8&sp=2''73&id=89766

This Sony monitor is the one the Dreamworks guys were using and not happy with. It's *$25,'''!
*$2,5'' is a bargain compared to that....


----------

